# pigment ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I was brushing Ginger and I looked at her skin and she has black pigmentation (sp?) like this all over... just was wondering what that was about ?? :greengrin:
I'd like to shave her and see what she looks like :wink: she has darker red gold hair closer to her body but her guard hairs are lighter ( sorry for the old pooch pic it was the only one I could find that showed the spots :roll:  )


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Most of my Nigerian Dwarfs have some black pigment. It is normal/ nothing to worry about.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Wasn't really worried...thought it was neat...even thou she's a light colored goat...she has dark spots ! :greengrin: :greengrin: One more Question...If I do shave her ( she might be due..if she took... in Sept I want to shave her back end,legs and tail and udder anyway) Should I put Sunblock on her to keep her from sunburning ? Or will she be alright ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would put a bit of sunblock on her...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We don't put sunblock on them because I sticks to the dirt/shavings..I put them in a stall in the barn to keep them out of the sun


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you use the spray on sunblock it isn't very sticky


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's normal for cream or gold goats especially to have those small speckles all over. :thumb:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone ! I have to cut our dogs ( miniature poodles Ugh I hate cutting them :hair: ) first, then MAYBE I'll try to cut Ginger ( maybe I wont embarrass her too much lol ) :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: She still looks so hot  she has plenty of shade but I'll still try the sunscreen :chin: Wonder what the neighbors will think...Hmm .... " Amanda's gone crazy !! She's putting Sunscreen on a goat !! :doh: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 white goats... Angel and Murphy, he's more a cream color and both have dark spotted skin and yes, I used spray on sunblock after clipping Murphy.


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

my light tan does havethe same spots.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

With Boer's you have to have a certain amount of pigment to
show at sanctioned shows.


----------

